# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  presentacion para matrix

## Xixul

Hola ya estoy otra vez por aquí.
No me funciona el buscador o no lo sé usar, pero siempre que intento hacer uso de él, este me lleva a la misma página de inicio. Agrrrrrrrr!! soluciones :Confused: 
Bueno, no se si está en algun hilo el tema a tratar, si fuera así y esta mi cuestión solo hace más que estorbar, diganmelo por favo y... un pequeño link, gracias!!
Me gustaria que pusieran aquí diversas presentaciones para este juego, presentaciones u opiniones, como prefieran.
Supongo que saben a cual me refiero, el de las monedas viajeras debajo de las 4 cartas.
Es que lo estoy practicando y de hecho me gusta mucho, ya sé que como principiante que soy no lo tengo que empezar a hacer. Sólo lo practico porqué me gusta, mi intención no es presentarlo a nadie.
El problema es que me encuentro con el truco, pero sin una buena presentación.
Les agradeceria sus opiniones!! 
Como siempre: Ilusión, ánimo, empeño y... a disfrutar!

----------


## Shinoda

¿Si no quieres presentarlo a nadie para que quieres una presentación?

----------


## Xixul

Ya lo presentaré cuando lo tenga dominado!! Digo que por ahora no lo quiero presentar, que aún no estoy capacitado, que no es mi interés presentarlo por ahora.
Me interesa saber presentaciones para más adelante, para practicarlo con alguna de estas(presentaciones).
Bueno, si no me quieres ayudar no me ayudes! 
Gracias igualmente!!

----------


## Rafa505

Para cada juego que hagamos no hay que buscar una presentación de "y como las monedas/cartas/loquesea son muy muy muy amigas se reunen y viven felices para los restos", simplemente que las monedas se van a reunir debajo de una carta, y si no, míralo del libro que lo hayas aprendido que seguro que viene.

----------


## Xixul

Muchas gracias Rafa505!!!

----------


## nitrojd

Es cierto que no hay que buscar una presentacion para cada juego. Pero yo me pregunto... y por qué no le va a dar una presentacion?? :shock:

----------


## Rafa505

Ha pedido que le propongamos presentaciones, pues yo le propongo que no cuente historias, si le vale bien, si no le vale pues que se busque otra opción.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Pues para crear una presentación... estudiate... suena simple pero no lo es...
Eres cómico?... eres fantasioso? eres grave?
Buenoi trabaja a partir de tu respuesta...
A mi particularmente no me cuela eso de que: las monedas son amigas y las cartas son tias del sobrino del primo del amigo. Al fin y al cabo en la magia son necesarias las pausas de asimilación y creo (opinion personal) que con eso de "personificar" los objetos, hace mas complejo o quizás tardío el proceso de asimilación... si hay gente que le cuesta recordar que una cara es el 8 de trebol.. imagina lo que cuesta recordar que no solo es el ocho de trebol... sino aparte es el hijo del vecino de la amiga del cuñado... no se... mi horario de trabajo mágico suele ser despues de las 10 pm... si me llega un gilipollas haciendoe sumar cartas u obligandome a recordar que el rey de picas es dueño de un castillo le bostezo en la cara.... Pero por otro lado eso no quiere decir que no sea interesante realizarlo de esa manera... pero creo que eso ha de hacerse "siempre y cuando sea mas facil de recordar que de olvidar"... un ejemplo seria la presentacion de los "agua y aceite"... es muy facil comprender que los colores se mezclan y que magicamente se separan, como el agua y el aceite... pero bueno, es una opinión... 
si quieres buscar una presentacion a tal juego... recuerda que lo que propongas como hilo conductor ha de ser coherente con lo que sucede y mas facil de evocar que de olvidar... (fijación, evocación, permanencia)

----------


## DrareG

Hay dos cosas importantes, que se adapte a ti ( como eres etc... ) y que se adapte a la rutina. Entorno a eso creas tu propia presentación. Y, recuerda, cuanto mas original mejor, pero es lo que comentaban, no lies mucho, todo "muy clarito, muy clarito...".

Saludos!

PD: Hacerlo sin presentación es una opción a comtemplar pero el " mira!! cambia de color!! ( creo que esta mal escrito el cambia xD ) " te quedas... waw!! y que...

----------


## magomigue

¿porque no comentan sus presentaciones o lo que hagan los que presentan el juego al publico o los que tengan algo preparado?


un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> ¿porque no comentan sus presentaciones o lo que hagan los que presentan el juego al publico o los que tengan algo preparado?
> 
> 
> un saludo.


comentanos tu la tuya tambien   :Wink:

----------


## Ewok

Pues como le llaman a la rutina MATRIX, pork no cuentas algo relacionado con la peli? A cada moneda le pones un nombre: NEO,TRINITI, MORPHEO... y yo que se cuentas que deben reunirse para salir de matrix o lo que sea. Yo aún no la he tocado pero creo que en esta en particular con presentacion gana mucho.

SALUDOS!!

----------


## magomigue

> comentanos tu la tuya tambien


yo se hacer el juego pero no le he encontrado ninguna buena presentacion. 



un saludo.gracias

----------


## ALFONSO PEREZ

Haz lo que dice Elmsley "di lo que va a pasar antes de que pase" con esto no le quitas fuerza al efecto lo que pasa es que tienes que trabajar duro

----------


## Xixul

Gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración!!
mI intención era la de dar ideas para el juego, pero veo que por ahí no van los tiros.
Siempre hay excepciones, claro. 

Pero como siempre, muchísimas thanks yous!!! jejeej!!

----------


## Xixul

Ya vuelvo a estar aquí amigos!! Jejeje!
Haber, he estado estudiando el juego y he pensado algo, pero me gustaría que fueran muy sinceros y críticos a la vez.
Presentación del juego:
Empiezo con una carteita en las manos, y dentro, cuatro moneditas. Digo que un dia me encontré ésta en el suelo y que decidí ir a comprar. En la tienda me piden una moneda,  yo abro la cartera y saco todas las monedas encima de la mesa.
Aquí, le pido algo(no hace falta especificar) a la dependienta y ésta me pide una moneda. Yo cojo ésta(la moneda) y cierro la mano. Mientrastanto tengo una mano cerrada con la moneda, con la otra cojo las otras tres y las vuelvo a meter en la carterita.
Seguidamente, la dependienta me pide la moneda, pero ésta a desaparecido. Ésta está otra vez en la carterita con las otras tres.
Digo que no sé que es lo que puede haber sucedido, pero después cuento que me he acordado de que una vez mi taratarataratarabuelo me contó que si encontraba una carterita con cuatro monedas idénticas, éstas serían seguaramente las cuatro monedas mágicas de la suerte que núnca núnca se separan, o algo así.
Aquí, con ésta excusa, sigo contando que mi abuelucho hace muchos años me dejó una libretita con unos pasos a seguir para comprobar si éran las monedas mágicas, aquellas que siempre estaban juntas y que núnca se podían separar. Éste es el momento de hacer ''matrix''(el juego, claro).

Bueno, me he alargado un poquito y eso que he intentado ser lo más breve posible.
Mi pregunta es: está bien que cuando cojo las tres monedas con la otra mano y las pongo en la carterita tenga una mano cerrada con la supuesta moneda, durante este proceso??Es que no sé, no me acaba de concordar algo.
Espero vuestras críticas y vuestra ayuda, vuestras opiniones y vuestras colaboraciones.
Ya me dirán que tal.
Saludos mágicos a todos.

Pd: Sólo lo estoy estudiando para algún dia poder hacerlo, ya que el otro dia aprendí en éste foro una cosa muy importante que dijo algun sabio de por aquí; Hay que mantenerse en una línea y no sobrepasar a ésta(no dijo exactamente esto, pero bueno). Con ésto quiero decir que yo aún no llego a cierto nivel para hacer un efecto tan mágico cómo éste.

Muchas gracias a todos, espero vuestras respuestas muy ansioso.

----------


## magomigue

me ha gustado la presentacion con lo de la carteria lo unico que le veo es lo del tatatatatarabuelo que no me termina de convencer(me refiero a la charla pero la idea esta bien)


un saludo.espero haberte ayudado

----------


## Kal-El

Para el Matrix (la version que hago yo), utilizo como ambientaciòn, algun comentario de la pelicula "La Mosca", comentando alguna parte de la teletransportaciòn del protagonista de una cabina a la otra.

PD: Me atrapo el "Virus O'malley"...  :shock: 

*Xixul*


Habro va sin "H"....es abro...de abrir  :roll:  
Escusa va con "X"...es excusa  :roll: 

Prometo correr un antivirus...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Xixul

Ka-El:

Una cosa... Ambientaciòn lleva el acento hacia el otro lado.
Teletransportaciòn: también.

----------


## Kal-El

Queeeee :Confused: 

Puse alguna palabra con acento :Confused: ?...

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Si, lo que pasa es que jamas los pongo y cuando lo hago...no tengo configurado el teclado... :roll:   :Wink:

----------


## Xixul

Jops, esperaba más críticas u opiniones y por lo que veo....
Bueno, pués ya veremos que hago...

Gracias igualmente a los que sí han colaborado!!!

----------

